# Ayyyyeeee. Female INTP. New here and don't really know what to say (surprise, right?)



## AvocadoGalaxy (Jun 26, 2015)

Genuine Hyperbole said:


> I need more people who love broadway in my life. <3 You mentioned Phantom and Wicked, have you looked into any of the lesser known musicals? Those two are the gateway drug musicals xD


Why, yes, I have. :kitteh: Les Mis was my gateway, and then Phantom followed closely after. 

However, I have motivational issues to listen to music and do things in general. I'm lazy and its stupid. So, I should honestly know and be listening to more, but I don't always. 

On that note, I really also like Newsies, Book of Mormon, Annie, Pirates of Penzance (one of my absolute favorites), Into the Woods, Little Shop of Horrors, Sound of Music, White Christmas, Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat, Annie Get Your Gun...

I enjoy more, but I'm not remembering all of them and their names right now. 

It's always nice to meet some other theatre nerds :3


----------



## fuliajulia (Jun 29, 2013)

Welcome Avocado!!! I hope you enjoy our laid back coffee shop atmosphere. PS I love your fandoms! PPS I have a bit of an obsession with sea dwellers too, though my favorites are weird crustaceans (I've had pistol shrimp and mantis shrimp in the past).


----------



## AvocadoGalaxy (Jun 26, 2015)

methodless madness said:


> My oh my, I feel flattered by your kind words regarding us little ol' INFJs :blushed: We do our best, I suppose (the healthy ones, anyway), and by what I've seen from INFJs on the internet -and my own personal tastes- we have a particular fondness for INTPs too. :happy: It's hard to exactly describe what it is that fosters such a connection, but I think it's because you have a certain level of excitement and energy over the grander concepts of this world and the way it works like the ENTPs, but you respect our solitude in ways they (and many other types) can't. It's very refreshing to have that sort of dialogue with such deep thinkers, and our differing modes of insight mesh so well when paired with one another. :wink:
> Sorry that my rhythm intimidated you :crying: That was not my intention, I just have a love for writing.


No! Dont be sorry! I enjoy reading beautiful things. I just am a perfectionsist and don't want to be a bother to someone who's obviously superior in certain aspects. It's an issue I have with myself, not with you, kind of, as well :star:
lol did that make sense i'm sorry

I have noticed the same with INFJs and INTPs. My best friend is actually an INFJ, and its interesting to see the layers she's peeled away to me because she feels safe and connected to me in ways she hasn't always to other people, despite only knowing her for less than a year now. I find the way INTPs and INFJs work together really interesting and look forward to observing it more as time goes by. I think I actually read somewhere (don't ask me to cite it, I could be mistaken) that the INFJ/INTP pairing is considered the "Golden Pair" in both friendships and couples. The chemistry held between the two types is almost sort of mesmirising, or at least very intriguing to me. I know its not necessarily logical, but to be honest, once I discover two people are INFJ or INTP --normally characters, but its happened with real people as well-- I end up shipping them, even if I don't entirely know if they would work together personally. :kitteh:


----------



## AvocadoGalaxy (Jun 26, 2015)

therandomsciencegirl said:


> Welcome Avocado!!! I hope you enjoy our laid back coffee shop atmosphere. PS I love your fandoms! PPS I have a bit of an obsession with sea dwellers too, though my favorites are weird crustaceans (I've had pistol shrimp and mantis shrimp in the past).


Thanks! And that's so cool! I don't know a whole lot about salt water fish or inverts, but aren't mantis shrimp the ones who have like mega-wicked eyes that detect colors our eyes can't? or are they the ones who move at *EXTREMELY* fast speeds and instantly kill/debilitate their prey that way? Either way, that's super cool. I think salt water tanks are amazing and I love all the colors and fish and different inverts, but theres a lot more parameters and levels you have to worry about  (I think? haha again, I know nothing about the salty cousins of my fish) and I feel like I'd do one little thing wrong and kill hundreds to thousands of dollars worth of fish and anemones and live rock and inverts and such :frustrating: Haha, but I'm glad someone else on here has a fondness of aquatic life like me. :tongue: I'm all down for talking aquatic stuff if you want, but don't feel like you have to if you don't want to


----------



## AuroraLight (Dec 1, 2014)

AvocadoGalaxy said:


> Awesome! I'd love to talk about it
> 
> Little advice stuff:
> One thing that has really helped me with piano/music in general is learning music as a real language. I believe understanding it as a language and really understanding music as a whole, as well as making music, really come hand in hand. Also, as you improve your piano playing, make sure you improve as a whole. Don't just improve one area. Grow as a whole. It's liek when a baby is growing. One area doesn't get really big all of sudden. It has to grow together or else it won't function as optimally as it can.
> ...


I enjoy discussing music as well.

I am more of an intuitive musician. I often learn chords or patterns, but i have a habit of forgetting their technical and proper name. I also have a habit of morphing them to fit my accustomed style of composing music. I always enjoy adding a sense of avant-garde to the way i compose music. So when you mean understanding music as a language do you mean understanding the proper names and theory? Or are you referring to a different concept in apply that knowledge?

I have been singing for years, but i never really took it seriously until now. Mostly because i don't really enjoy being the center of attention. Now that i started planning on playing some of the songs i wrote live i want to add some vocals to a few them. I am still trying to find the style that fits the music. I have more of a midrange voice and i want to add a little more baritone to give it a similar feel to the vocal style of the band The National. I read an article a few months back that talked about creating a chamber in the center of the neck when singing as oppose to the bottom to get a more natural baritone sound. Although i do need to work on relaxing when i sing since i feel i often strain more voice to get certain tones from it.


----------



## AvocadoGalaxy (Jun 26, 2015)

AuroraLight said:


> I enjoy discussing music as well.
> 
> I am more of an intuitive musician. I often learn chords or patterns, but i have a habit of forgetting their technical and proper name. I also have a habit of morphing them to fit my accustomed style of composing music. I always enjoy adding a sense of avant-garde to the way i compose music. So when you mean understanding music as a language do you mean understanding the proper names and theory? Or are you referring to a different concept in apply that knowledge?
> 
> I have been singing for years, but i never really took it seriously until now. Mostly because i don't really enjoy being the center of attention. Now that i started planning on playing some of the songs i wrote live i want to add some vocals to a few them. I am still trying to find the style that fits the music. I have more of a midrange voice and i want to add a little more baritone to give it a similar feel to the vocal style of the band The National. I read an article a few months back that talked about creating a chamber in the center of the neck when singing as oppose to the bottom to get a more natural baritone sound. Although i do need to work on relaxing when i sing since i feel i often strain more voice to get certain tones from it.


Hm. How do I explain music as a language. 

You don't havve to know names, definitions, theory or technical things, necessarily. Each language has letters that form words. When you put those words together, they form phrases and sentences. Now, you can use those words and phrases softly and kindly, or loud and obstructively, and a wide range of other ways in between. You can change the inflection of your voice to hint at different meanings, and you can change the volume to get across different points. 
Now apply that to music. It's not just knowing that if you press this key, this sound comes out, and if you put these notes together, it makes this melody. I feel like its a deeper understanding. So, I started learning music when I was about 2. They worked on rhythm, identifying notes, et cetera and how it all went together. My teachers taught it as a language, like how you are first taught to speak your language. They started with the basic things. Do, Re, Mi... like the alphabet. And then they added more. It grew and grew until it eventually came from within, and I knew how to speak it. A piece of music isn't just sounds. It tells a story. It speaks on a level besides vibrations. This all sounds very basic, or maybe cliche, but I feel like there's something more that I can't quite reach to explain to you with mere words, here and now. 

I have also been singing for quite a while as well, but just recently began taking vocal lessons. I'm not a male, so I don't know a whole lot about getting a better baritone sound, but I do know that opening up creates better sounds in general. If you can raise your soft palette and open your throat, it makes the sound resonate more and in turn sound better when it comes out. 

You were also saying that you are and intuitive musician. I know what you mean, because I am one as well. I'm better at playing by ear and improvising than I am at sightreading. It came naturally, and I think if it works for you, then use it! The technical stuff often just grinds my gears to work on, actually XD but i have to do it anyways. But no, like I said before, you don't have to know specific names and technical details. Those just help for learning to play a piece and communicate what you are playing.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Hi!
Welcome to PerC


----------



## Doktorin Zylinder (May 10, 2015)

Opening Pandora's Box may have been a mistake.


----------



## AuroraLight (Dec 1, 2014)

AvocadoGalaxy said:


> Hm. How do I explain music as a language.
> 
> You don't havve to know names, definitions, theory or technical things, necessarily. Each language has letters that form words. When you put those words together, they form phrases and sentences. Now, you can use those words and phrases softly and kindly, or loud and obstructively, and a wide range of other ways in between. You can change the inflection of your voice to hint at different meanings, and you can change the volume to get across different points.
> Now apply that to music. It's not just knowing that if you press this key, this sound comes out, and if you put these notes together, it makes this melody. I feel like its a deeper understanding. So, I started learning music when I was about 2. They worked on rhythm, identifying notes, et cetera and how it all went together. My teachers taught it as a language, like how you are first taught to speak your language. They started with the basic things. Do, Re, Mi... like the alphabet. And then they added more. It grew and grew until it eventually came from within, and I knew how to speak it. A piece of music isn't just sounds. It tells a story. It speaks on a level besides vibrations. This all sounds very basic, or maybe cliche, but I feel like there's something more that I can't quite reach to explain to you with mere words, here and now.
> ...


Oh i understand what you mean by language. That is how i approach music now. Its like you play the same note yet find new ways to phrase it. Like how much pressure one applies to the instrument to give the note a different resonance that can change its emotional impact. How slow or how fast the notes are played can give it a different mood. Did i correctly understand the concept you were explaining or did i end up misinterpreting it?


----------



## Rushtallica (Jul 24, 2015)

Hey! Welcome to this website of awesomeness! Or whatever. Yeah, I have recently become sarcasm fluent myself. Only recently. Kinda sad, huh?


----------



## AvocadoGalaxy (Jun 26, 2015)

Rushtallica said:


> Hey! Welcome to this website of awesomeness! Or whatever. Yeah, I have recently become sarcasm fluent myself. Only recently. Kinda sad, huh?


Nah, it's not sad. That just means you're developing and improving _and becoming superior_. Anyways, welcome to the team  

Did you know that people with higher intelects often have a better usage and understanding of sarcasm? So good for you, then. You're officially on that level:ninja:


----------



## AvocadoGalaxy (Jun 26, 2015)

AuroraLight said:


> Oh i understand what you mean by language. That is how i approach music now. Its like you play the same note yet find new ways to phrase it. Like how much pressure one applies to the instrument to give the note a different resonance that can change its emotional impact. How slow or how fast the notes are played can give it a different mood. Did i correctly understand the concept you were explaining or did i end up misinterpreting it?


Yeah yeah yeah! I think you get it, and that's a good thing. I think I explained it how I mean it, and you get it, so yeah, I don't think you misinterpreted it. It's a hard thing to learn if you didn't learn it that way in the first place, but that means you probably won't plateau with your improvement, I believe. That understanding has probably just helped me the most over the years. It really made me gain a close 'relationship' I guess with making music. so yeahroud:


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

AvocadoGalaxy said:


> Did you know that people with higher intelects often have a better usage and understanding of sarcasm? So good for you, then. You're officially on that level:ninja:


Beep boop beep bop... sarcasm detected...

Conclusion: Avocado's are eveul. 
* *




:kitteh:


----------



## AvocadoGalaxy (Jun 26, 2015)

BenevolentBitterBleeding said:


> Beep boop beep bop... sarcasm detected...
> 
> Conclusion: Avocado's are eveul.
> * *
> ...


Oh, yes. 

I am, after all, very eveul. 

The most eveul of them all. No doubt about it. 

I laugh, however, as you say that because I've been trying to evolve my humor to a point where people can't tell when I'm being sincere or sarcastic. I'll leave the other person to decide which is which, though. :ghost2:


----------



## BenevolentBitterBleeding (Mar 16, 2015)

The easiest way in real life is to duct tape a cast iron pan around your head. #fryallemoticons.


----------

